# 'no' snow chain options - winter tyres?



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi

On my previous vehicles I have used snow chains on trips to ski resorts; fitting and driving with the no problem.

My (new to me) Dethleffs states in the manual that snow chains should not be used. Not exactly sure why but presume they may damage something - bodywork, braking systems or suspension; there is limited clearance but it appears a chain would fit. However - as the manual states not to use a chain then it is advice I should follow.

So - investigating options I notice that there are 'no fit' chains that essentially require no fitting or uncoupling work above or behind the wheel so (the manufacturer says) can be used where traditional chains cannot. Anyone in a similar situation and has used these? Obviously do they work as stated? - any thoughts or pointers?

My second option is to fit a winter tyre or a all season (with the mountain/snow flake symbol). I do not really have space to store a summer / winter tyre combination so a single all season option appeals - something like the The Vredestein Comtrac All Season. Any thoughts or suggestion re. this option?

Thanks in advance
Craig


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Have you looked at these?
http://www.autosock.co.uk/autosock-for-cars/


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Craig
From memory our Burstner bumph says something about make sure there is so much clearance between chains and bodywork -
So i think you are right it is probably about clearance to the bodywork
But you would have thought that correctly fiited chains would give enough clearance?
But in any case if you are going to the Alps - you will have to carry them wether you fit them or not
Vredesteins - good make - we used them on our cars and now on the van - We use the winters - swapping the wheels for about 4 years - last 2 years we have just run them all year - Very good traction in all conditions - It has to be very deep to require us to put the chains on
Bit of a dilema for you I think 
Steve


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

_cronkle -
Have you looked at these? 
http://www.autosock.co.uk/autosock-for-cars/_

Yes. Thanks; a fairly good cheap option for the odd occasion but does not compare to chains or a proper winter tyre. Some places in Europe (apparently) do not accept them as completely suitable for mountain driving - so up to the discretion of the local authority you may encounter.

Also - In Germany (where we are headed next November/December) they require you by law to have a winter tyre or chain. Not autosocks.....

But yes - they do provide a solution of sorts.
Craig


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Or do as many of us do - dump the (so called) "Summer" tyres and fit "winter" tyres for year round use.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

my car states that snow chains must not be fitted and i think this is due the narrow gap between wheel and suspesion strut

so I bought a set of Thule CK7 chains which are very thin 

Ultra low clearance snow chain taking up just 7mm around tyre 7 mm inside and on-the-tread clearance.

Thule CK-7 The thinnest snow chain ever



though I wouldn't chance these on a camper


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Winter tyres will probably get you wherever you want to go (in a MH!) but no guarantees and without chains or socks you could be stranded, and become a hazard. As someone else said, you have to have chains in some countries, although socks are an acceptable and legal alternative in some but not all countries. I suggest you have a word with someone at The Roofbox Company about whether there are any suitable chains for the vehicle. They give good advice and service and do not do hard sell. You still need to decide though whether to go against the manufacturer's advice.
There is also a spray on substance available which purports to increase grip on ice and snow. I've seen videos on YouTube but I remain sceptical.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Interesting!

I assumed - and from what I have read on the AA / RAC websites that with winter tyres you do not need snow chains at all? The advice on those sites imply a either / or - not winter tyres and chains?

Just to clarify (I have always had chains before - and as noted on my original post, used then many times in the Alps etc) but never had specific winter tyres with the mountain / snow flake symbol. So would I still need chains? - and obviously this sends me back to my original point of the manual stating not to use them. 

I spoke to a few different chain suppliers - they all state the 'no fit' chains are 'usually' safe to fit; but best to check with my vehicle manufacturer!


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think it's an either/or. There are some conditions (admittedly extreme) when winter tyres alone are insufficient, especially with a large/heavy vehicle. For instance, if traffic flow stalls in front of you going uphill, it may need the extra oomph of chains to get you moving again. Irrespective, you are in a cleft stick between chain suppliers and the manufacturer. I fell foul of that with a car once and ended up changing it, just so I had the assurance I needed.
Makes you wonder why manufacturers would market a vehicle capable of 4 season use but then tie one hand behind your back!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Craig

I have just re-read your OP.

Dealing firstly with the storage problem for two types of tyres; there are several members on here who run on Winter all year and for some of us the reasoning is the following

1 Although in extremis summer tyres are marginally better for maximum braking in summer, few MHs are driven at max speeds.

2 The extra wear on the tyres will, for the average mileage driven in MHs, not wear out the tyres before they reach calendar expiry at 5-7 years.

3 There might be a very slight increase in fuel consumption but the cost is more than offset by not buying and throwing away the extra set of half-used tyres at the 5-7 year point.

So if your usage is average I would have thought winter tyres only would suit you.

Then we come to the desire for skiing areas and chains. As has been said this is not an either/or decision as some countries, and some areas of other countries, require them to be carried and under certain conditions to be ftted. On this point I would contact the Embassies or Motoring Organisations of each country you might want to ski in. Of course if you carried the chains and were prepared to avoid driving in the conditions that required them to be actually fitted you would be legal, but maybe that would be too restrictive for you.

As far as Germany is concerned I beleve the general rule is that winter tyres are only required if driving in conditions of snow and/or ice, but there may be local requirements for chains.

You do have a dilemma with the Dethleffs. Have you asked them why? If it is clearance would fitting a different dimension tyre from their factory-fitted ones solve the problem? But you would have to check that other tyres were sufficient for load/speed requirements. Or as suggested the small-dimension chains.

Did you buy new or second-hand and did you specify that you wished to go to ski areas, because there may be a legal point that you were sold a vehicle 'not fit for purpose', but that may not be any sort of feasible course of action.

Geoff


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Craig - Realise you are still trying to think through your dilema
My view is - going to the Alps skiing - winter tyres are a no brainer - 
Easy decision - 

The issue you have is the chains - well you will need to carry a set of chains that fit - otherwise - you have the possibility of not being able to drive to the resort as you are stopped by the police from doing so
Yes - OK - if you are driving to say Bourg St Maurice - then you may choose not to take chains 
But going on the drive up to Alpe du Huez say - or over to Montgenvre etc then in my opinion -it would be unwise to go up there without chains - 
Why not try your existing chains very carefully on one wheel now? if you or someone else is watching you should be abe to see if clearance is acceptable to you - You may never fit them again 
Hope this helps?
Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Toyo H09
Vredstein Comtrac Winter or
Michelin Alpin 

And Snow Belts or the chains coppo suggests

Trev


----------



## Rozwood (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Craig,
I've got the twin rear axle Dethleffs I7870L A class - 8.45 m.
Front wheel drive system as you know, like yours.
Manual also says no snow chains - I've put 6x snow tyres on it for all year round use and carry a pair of Spykes spiders snow chains.
Not the cheapest, but I'm not one for p****ing around fitting chains when needed.
Take a look at them, you fit a cap onto the wheel at home and when you do need to fit them ( bear it mind, it's usually when it's bloody horrible), you easily push the chains onto the cap and drive away whereupon they self align onto the tyre.
Snow tyres, only needed these to take us into a snow laden resort road, no chains needed.
But, as we stayed for 10 days on the site, the pitch became a 4" thick ice rink and locked the drive wheels into the ice - nothing would move us. I simply took the chains out clipped them on and bob was my uncle.
Drove straight out of the site and then took them off to drive on packed snow with just the snow tyres for 15 miles.
Bloody champion!


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

After lots of lots of reading - winter tyres certainly seem to be the option to go for - but also now think a set of chains will be an essential backup so have been in contact with Dethleffs and am waiting for their response.

The Spykes spiders or equivalent - as you say Rozwood, expensive! - I hope Dethleffs will confirm OK for use.....


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw a pair of Norauto Steeltex chains http://www.norauto.fr/produit/2-chaines-norauto-premium-ref.10_820345.html on a car next to us yesterday. Although maybe not heavy duty enough for a motorhome (I haven't looked into it) they seem an easy compromise and are relatively cheap at €130

Kev


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a pair of RUD n894 chains to fit a Ford Transit 215 75 16 and other sizes. If anyone is interested only used a couple of times.


----------

